# Anster Monster



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I fully realize what a hypocrite I am for always wanting pictures of all your little guys, and NEVER posting any of mine.

In an effort to correct that, here are some random pictures of my Anster Monster.

My little baby.

















Basically the same picture as my avatar, but she's much more mature now!









Duck Killer!!!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Awww!









Hero shot.









That one time we got snow here.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't know why, but I just love this picture of Ania!! I was trying out a new rug and needed to take pics for the girls at work to see. Ania came out of the bedroom all sleepy and posed a little bit for me. I just love her!!









Just chillin'.









Mother/daughter shot.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

What a lovely dog, and I love the last shot


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Such a stunning girl Richelle! Thanks for finally sharing pictures of Ania! Maybe the next time we are in Seattle we can meet her :biggrin:


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

She is beautiful! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I am so happy to see these updated pics.! She is just gorgeous! Not a tiny little wee pup anymore, but a big girl now! I love the ones of her in the snow. :biggrin:

She looks to me as if she'd be able to scare away all those monsters in your front yard! Hehehe. :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Aw, thanks everyone! 



danemama08 said:


> Such a stunning girl Richelle! Thanks for finally sharing pictures of Ania! Maybe the next time we are in Seattle we can meet her :biggrin:


For sure! 



saraj2878 said:


> She looks to me as if she'd be able to scare away all those monsters in your front yard! Hehehe. :biggrin:


I'm still not sure about that. It's pretty scary out there... If you don't hear from me soon, well, you know what probably happened.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

She's a beautiful dog all round. Love her ears! She looks so intelligent as well.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

I love these pictures, She is soooo cute, I just love pictures of Shepherds. I love per puppy pix. Thank you for sharing, from another Shepherd mom.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

She is just so pretty!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Such a stunning big girl!!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Gorgeous girl! And what a super cute puppy she was!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> Gorgeous girl! And what a super cute puppy she was!


"Was". :frown: They grow up so fast, don't they? :frown:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh my goodness, that first puppy picture is TO DIE FOR. So dang cute. I love it. 
She really is stunning, Shepherds are so photogenic. She's gorgeous. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

LOVE THE MOTHER DAUGHTER SHOT, AND HER second puppy pic is great nice big paws:biggrin:


----------

